# buckfast insemenated queens



## dennis crutchfield (Aug 5, 2016)

I am looking for a buckfast non open mated queen. anyone make them anymore? I believe in texas they are open mated. dennis


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm not aware of a source for AI queens here in the U.S. You might look at Ferguson in Canada.

http://fergusonapiaries.on.ca/


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Might also check with www.buckfastbeekeepersgroup.co.uk


----------



## cavscout (Apr 21, 2015)

Miska in Florida has Canadian buckfast.


----------



## dennis crutchfield (Aug 5, 2016)

thanks guys


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

You want them from ferguson apiariy, it will cost about $150.00US with health cert etc 
there is a seller in WV who orders them in quantities from ferguson
and the cost of the cert is split and they cost $55 + shipping way cheaper
they are where I received my Bucky
Buckfst from the UK are impossible to get unless you pay premium, I contacted several sellers
in the UK and decided against that route.
You won't find them for sale right now from either ferguson or the Beeks in WV season is over for both sellers.

The other USA sellers have ahb hybrid buckfasts, and from all the complaints here on BS and several other forums mention/complain they are Hot on Fire hybrids.


----------



## dennis crutchfield (Aug 5, 2016)

DavidZ said:


> You want them from ferguson apiariy, it will cost about $150.00US with health cert etc
> there is a seller in WV who orders them in quantities from ferguson
> and the cost of the cert is split and they cost $55 + shipping way cheaper
> they are where I received my Bucky
> ...


where in wv and what is his name?


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

DavidZ said:


> ...The other USA sellers have ahb hybrid buckfasts, and from all the complaints here on BS and several other forums mention/complain they are Hot on Fire hybrids.


Interesting - that is exactly what I was trying to do with my AHBs - I wanted AHB / Buckfast hybrids. The potential is there to breed the world's most disease- and pest-tolerant / resistant bees. 

It will take a lot of work, though. In 20 or 30 years, we just may have some excellent stock from those sources, but by that time the game will probably change even more. Keep on breeding bees, people! Suit up bee-tight and put up with their attitudes in the meantime, breed from the best, de-select the undesirable traits, repeat the process.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

DavidZ said:


> You want them from ferguson apiariy, it will cost about $150.00US with health cert etc
> there is a seller in WV who orders them in quantities from ferguson
> and the cost of the cert is split and they cost $55 + shipping way cheaper
> they are where I received my Bucky
> ...


I thought the US did not allow any bees to be imported?


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

I know nothing about that, but Ferguson will ship them here to the USA.
You need the health cert.

Eversweet is the place. No Buckfast till next year. 
They order when they get enough buyers to split cost of order from Ferguson.
Last shipment was in Aug



JRG13 said:


> I thought the US did not allow any bees to be imported?


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

kilocharlie said:


> Interesting - that is exactly what I was trying to do with my AHBs - I wanted AHB / Buckfast hybrids. The potential is there to breed the world's most disease- and pest-tolerant / resistant bees.
> 
> It will take a lot of work, though. In 20 or 30 years, we just may have some excellent stock from those sources, but by that time the game will probably change even more. Keep on breeding bees, people! Suit up bee-tight and put up with their attitudes in the meantime, breed from the best, de-select the undesirable traits, repeat the process.


I'm thinking BWeaver is already up and running with this sort of mix, but someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I did a little reading, package bees or queens with attendants from Canada, Australia, NZ are ok. Australia has been removed since the Asian bee has showed up there, but bees from any other country are not allowed.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes, you can get Buckfast from Ferguson's. It seems if you make a larger order it will work better. A local guy drove up in July and picked up some, we split the cost and it turned out to be $30 - $32 per queen. I bought 3, one doing OK the other two great. Hopefully he will go again next year, I can't thank him enough for doing that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

I receved 8 queens from Ferguson a few weeks ago at cost of $400. I already have daughters getting mated and plan to raise a few dozen next spring to mate with my mite tolerant drones. There are a few others here on Beesource who have ordered Ferguson queens.

Ferguson just received a shipment of breeder queens from Keld Brandstrup in Denmark. He has to raise queens from them to ship into the U.S. If you order now, he should be able to ship in June 2017.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

I'll pass that on to Paul who drove up there, thanks.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Would be nice to get some of those buck-fast bees.
Who do we goto to chip in the bucks?


----------

